# Hannahatchee Creek WMA



## FisherofMen1 (Nov 10, 2010)

I will be hunting Hannahatchee Creek in a couple of weeks. Anyone have any updates or help about the deer movement down there. Thanks!


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 13, 2010)

trucknhunter said:


> I went didn't see anything except a bunch of hunters i would go somewhere else.



There are piggies. Hog sign (usually fresh) is easy to find in many areas.  Follow the road that leads east out of the shooting range then head north (left) at the fork and through the gate.  Follow that road all the way to its end and park at the turn-around area.   Head west down into the swampy bottom.  They're there....   

Although it's well hunted, the area along the south side of Hannahatchee Creek just west of the main road also looks promising.   Walk around there and you may see this....


----------

